
Show HN: A free, simple and fully customizable invoice builder - maheshj
https://invoicebuilder.goldenhour.co
======
maheshj
Hello HN. My name is Mahesh, long time lurker here, a full stack developer and
startup enthusiast. I've been working on a CLI based platform for freelancers
to help improve their productivity. As it is a bigger and more time taking
project, I started working on this smaller and hopefully useful invoicing
tool. The plan is to integrate this into the core platform once it's ready.

If you regularly send out invoices as part of your work routine, you now have
a more beautiful and readymade way of doing it. Would love to get some
feedback and know about any more features that you'd like to see.

Thank you, Mahesh.

